# Brilliant Jobsite Toilet Invention



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

Has anyone come up with a good jobsite toilet? I'm not talking about the old sump pump hole, or the joint compound box, or the old boy that brings the adult diapers and then laughingly slings it into the dumpster after he's filled it full. I am looking for cutting edge, brilliant ideas. Personally I use an old 5 gal bucket that I throw on the pickup and clean out at home in the front yard, but I am very interested in changing my habits. I have in the past found that if you hold onto a stud and wrap your feet around the same stud that you can drop with amazing accuracy onto the smallest of cardboard scrap and then turn around and wipe on the same stud. (pre-inspect for no jagged splinter possibilities). This method only works for framers though, and I don't do a whole lot of framing these days. Your input is appreciated.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Um, they don't have requirements for Porta-Johns where you live?


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

no-- and none would spend the money for a porta=john in my area except on a bank or hotel site.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 7, 2006)

sounds like cruelty to yourself. for 75 bucks a month. don't be so cheap.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Ya that's crazy. At least here it's a requirement. Most companies prefer to have one on site just so they have an excuse to fire a trade for p_ssing in the sump pump.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

The local paint store use to give away free hats.
You could just go and shi* in your hat.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

You never heard of a 3-piece-sheeter?


----------



## Home Serve (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah me too that 5 gallon bucket works great, use plenty of sawdust, we put it around the apple trees:thumbup:.
Dave C


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I just want to clarify what I think I just read.....you wipe your ass on a stud...is that correct?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

framerman said:


> I just want to clarify what I think I just read.....you wipe your ass on a stud...is that correct?


Uh framerman, I believe that gay bashing is against the forum rules, if he wants to take part in that sort of activity thats his business


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Patrick said:


> Uh framerman, I believe that gay bashing is against the forum rules, if he wants to take part in that sort of activity thats his business


ROFLOL!!!!!!!!

Good catch on that one Patrick.

Probably getting ready to hit the edit button for that post


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Rotflmao


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Got To Be A Troll


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Patrick said:


> Uh framerman, I believe that gay bashing is against the forum rules, if he wants to take part in that sort of activity thats his business



Uggghhh!! . . . :laughing:


----------



## Ahren (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow, great topic! :no:

Try this.:thumbsup:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.blueribbonconstruction.net/photogallery.nxg

On his own website, thats Brock in the first picture running up the ladder to go drop a deuce between the rafters

The caption to picture number 2 (no pun there) "hurry up and get this wall up, I gotta go"


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Brock said:


> I am looking for cutting edge, brilliant ideas......... then turn around and wipe on the same stud.


That's pretty cutting edge.... not exactly brilliant.


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

No corner store nearby or woods? At least carry some buttwipe in your truck dude.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*did he really say that? wipe on the same stud?*

Im only typing this to prove to myself that I am not dreaming and this thread is real.


EDIT

Om my god its real

I hope grandma doesnt see a video of Brock dropping a deuce and wiping his butt on a stud

Oh no too late


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have a picture somewhere of me, meaking bears on a toilet I found in the woods on a job site!!!


 Well trot that puppy out and post it up! :laughing:


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

he he love this thread, especially the first post. Anyway, I always keep a two gallon thermos on the job to quench the thirst, actually two as the old one has assumed a new life. You gotta love the look on the new guys face when asked which thermos he just took a swig from :blink: He usually brings his own the next day.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't believe this thing is still alive in General Discussion. We got it going on now boys! :clap:
Two year old crapper thread, purely entertaining, no lock. (yet):laughing:

I love this site!


----------



## Just a Roofer (Jan 9, 2009)

Bodger said:


> I can't believe this thing is still alive in General Discussion. We got it going on now boys! :clap:
> Two year old crapper thread, purely entertaining, no lock. (yet):laughing:
> 
> I love this site!


 
That ain't no sh*t, this thread is a bunch of crap


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I went behind a house I was working on and hid in the woods for a #2, I didnt know that just on the other side of that small patch of woods was a middle school. So i am doing my thing when I hear the bell ring and soon begin to hear kids voices, then I notice a few of them cutting through a trail in the woods. SO as fast as i can i try to pull up my pants and run towards the house. It was raining and I was on a hill, I started to slide down the hill and fell on my side, to avoid landing in my own mess I kinda jumped sideways and over the pile and slid down the hill in the mud. I get back to the house and everyone was laughing that I was covered in mud from head to tail, but on the bright side it was just regular mud and not butt mud.
When I first started painting we had a guy go in the wood and some kids discovered him, then they began to pelt him with rocks. They chased him all the way to his truck and continued to throw rocks untill the rest of us came out and ran them off. Poor guy ....... he was also once attacked and beat the crap out of while at another job repainting a looney bin, the guy had real bad luck.


----------



## toddovan (Dec 17, 2008)

Years back we were working on a home and every time I walked by the garage/workshop I could smell a foul odor ( that was not there earlier in the week when we started the job). The next day i see the home owner walking out of the garage with a couple of shop rags all wadded up. I asked him what was up and he said " One of your guys dropped a duece in my workshop, right on the floor and then covered it up with a shop rag". I was friggin speechless. It took less than 2 seconds for me to get out of the garage and up on the roof for a "meeting":furious:.Turns out it was the new guy named BoBo, what a douchbag. Needless to was 'ol Bobo didn't have to worry about chittin in anybody's garage anymore with my foot broke off in his arse !:thumbup:. "Canned" him on the spot ( no pun intended):thumbsup: TODD


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

Reminds me of a story my old man has told a few times.

A painter gets to work in the morning and begins to squeeze out his roller. Just as he is doing so, a co-worker comes in and says "what the hell are you doing?". He explains himself, and the co-worker replies with "I just **** in that bucket!". The painter looks down and surely enough, it wasn't a roller he was squeezing.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

....on second thought, maybe they should lock this thread....:laughing:


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

Went on a guided fishin trip. One of the idiots brought his girlfriend. About 3 hours into the trip the guide says that he has bizness to tend to and asked that we all look foward. He proceeds to grab a 5 gal bucket and you could hear it three distinct touchdowns. He dumps it overboard and rinses it out as if it was a common occurance. I kept focused on the girl's face for the next twenty minutes or so. I'm still not sure if I have ever seen that look on someones face ever again.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Brock said:


> Went on a guided fishin trip. One of the idiots brought his girlfriend. About 3 hours into the trip the guide says that he has bizness to tend to and asked that we all look foward. He proceeds to grab a 5 gal bucket and you could hear it three distinct touchdowns. He dumps it overboard and rinses it out as if it was a common occurance. I kept focused on the girl's face for the next twenty minutes or so. I'm still not sure if I have ever seen that look on someones face ever again.


Imagine the look on the fish's face....:furious:..:laughing:


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Bodger said:


> Imagine the look on the fish's face....:furious:..:laughing:


gosh you guys know how to make me laf :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

davitk said:


> gosh you guys know how to make me laf :laughing:


This is the response that places Rebar in our efforts to continue, within means and Certain Parameters, to produce Fun, Fancy, Frolick and Fanaticism here on this Fan-Fookin-Tastic Forum for Fouled-Up Fools such as us!!!!


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> This is the response that places Rebar in our efforts to continue, within means and Certain Parameters, to produce Fun, Fancy, Frolick and Fanaticism here on this Fan-Fookin-Tastic Forum for Fouled-Up Fools such as us!!!!


 We aim to please. 

Even if it requires the practice of conjuring up a mental image of a fish's reaction to a human turd thrown overboard out of a five gallon bucket.

:laughing:


----------



## Blast&Coat (Jan 15, 2009)

my girl craps in bags onsite if the toilet is not functional. She is a god send.:thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Bodger said:


> We aim to please.
> 
> Even if it requires the practice of conjuring up a mental image of a fish's reaction to a human turd thrown overboard out of a five gallon bucket.
> 
> :laughing:



Psycho-Sicko!!

Or is it .........

Sicko-Psycho???


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Psycho-Sicko!!
> 
> Or is it .........
> 
> Sicko-Psycho???


 I'm interchangeable with those terms in any order....:clap:
What amazes me is the guy used a bucket...I would have just hung my azz over the rail...no rinsing required.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Blast&Coat said:


> my girl craps in bags onsite if the toilet is not functional. She is a god send.:thumbsup:


 Ah...the romance of it all.....:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Bodger said:


> I'm interchangeable with those terms in any order....:clap:
> What amazes me is the guy used a bucket...I would have just hung my azz over the rail...no rinsing required.



Confucius say........."He who go to bed with Itchy Arse-Hole, wake up with Smelly Finger!"


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I truly think we need to have a special section for rowdy contractors kinda like the p&r section:thumbsup:


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> I truly think we need to have a special section for rowdy contractors kinda like the p&r section:thumbsup:


 Yes, so that these odious dreadfull ruffian types can be in their own area in case decent folk should happen onto this forum.

I for one am appalled at what has recently transpired on here. ....:whistling


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> I truly think we need to have a special section for rowdy contractors kinda like the p&r section:thumbsup:


 sorta like a farting room


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

A W Smith said:


> sorta like a farting room


zactly:thumbsup:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Given the way this is going, this is probably not out of line. http://www.ratemypoo.com/

The local radio station make references to it and the pics make the producer gag.

Back to the OP. A large container used for pool chlorine tabs has a screw down lid for transport and odor sealing. Add an old toilet seat with some cleats screwed to the underside to keep it from sliding around. You can also line the bucket with a garbage bag and dispose of it later.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Teetorbilt said:


> Given the way this is going, this is probably not out of line. http://www.ratemypoo.com/
> 
> The local radio station make references to it and the pics make the producer gag.
> 
> Back to the OP. A large container used for pool chlorine tabs has a screw down lid for transport and odor sealing. Add an old toilet seat with some cleats screwed to the underside to keep it from sliding around. You can also line the bucket with a garbage bag and dispose of it later.


I've been considering building a field military latrine on my jobsites as an alternative to the costly porta-johns.
Basically an outhouse with a 55 gallon drum under it that has been cut down to about half its normal height.

When it gets full, you toss in some flammable accelerant and let 'er burn.

I'm sure there are members of this forum who have experienced the stench this produces, it's one of those smells that you don't ever forget.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Teetorbilt said:


> . http://www.ratemypoo.com/


Bastid!!!!


Can not sleep correctly tonight!!!

Believe Me when I say "NOT Visions of Sugarplums Dancing in My Head".

Eeeeewwwww!!!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

It's hard to find Napalm today :laughing:


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Teetorbilt said:


> It's hard to find Napalm today :laughing:


 Laundry detergent and gasoline, mix well and allow to "gel".

Pretty close substitute. Also know as FUGAS. 
Burns like a MoFo! :clap:


----------



## trptman (Mar 26, 2007)

Simplest thing is to just take a shovel with you to the woods...dig a hole...do your business....then you can bury the "evidence".
I'm sure the worms will thank you


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

trptman said:


> Simplest thing is to just take a shovel with you to the woods...dig a hole...do your business....then you can bury the "evidence".
> I'm sure the worms will thank you


 Yeah, but you gotta have a woods! :laughing:


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Bodger said:


> I've been considering building a field military latrine on my jobsites as an alternative to the costly porta-johns.
> Basically an outhouse with a 55 gallon drum under it that has been cut down to about half its normal height.
> 
> When it gets full, you toss in some flammable accelerant and let 'er burn.
> ...


 
Oh the memories...... In 87 I was with the army in Honduras at a remote mountain base & got the "detail".  We poured kerosene over & "lit er off"!


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

Blast&Coat said:


> my girl craps in bags onsite if the toilet is not functional. She is a god send.:thumbsup:


 



Keeper





.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Last year, I was on a job that had been using a porta-john, but right around the end of December, we got an indoor toilet set up, and told the porta-john company that we didn't need the porta-john any more. As a result, they stopped coming up to clean it, however, it wasn't untill june that they actually came to haul it away. In that time, high winds blew it down a hill a couple of times. So basicly, crap got spread all over the walls, and then it got 6 months to rippen. of course, it didn't bother most of us, because we knew were the indoor toliet was. However, from time to time, we would get a new guy on the site that didn't know not to use the portajohn, and boy were they in for a shock when they opened that door... They would come out of there looking distinctly green...


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I used to work with a guy who would go in anything. Once he was squatting above the hole in an empty rag box out in the garage, so I ran up behind him and pushed him down onto the box. He fell onto his behind, the box crushed, and he was setting in his own poop, I had warned him not to throw my rags out of the box so he could poop in it, he should have listened.


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> I used to work with a guy who would go in anything. Once he was squatting above the hole in an empty rag box out in the garage, so I ran up behind him and pushed him down onto the box. He fell onto his behind, the box crushed, and he was setting in his own poop, I had warned him not to throw my rags out of the box so he could poop in it, he should have listened.


 Freakin Awesome!!


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

He couldnt tell the boss because we had just had a big company meeting about people going in boxes and peeing in bottles and leaving them lay around. If someone had done it to me I would have beaten them with a paint pole, but I guess he wasnt one for violence


----------



## Duane1982 (Dec 3, 2007)

we used to do the "candom" which is a contractors bagged stuffed inside a 5 gallon bucket. Wipe, tie it off and you are good to go :thumbup: with no mess in the buckt , even better is if you put the bag in one of the co workers truck beds or in the dump trailer
They think it's just job site debris until the bag pops a hole!!!!!


----------



## edjohnson (Dec 9, 2008)

YOU REALLY DO MEAN " CUTTING EDGE" .........???

thats gota hurt :no:


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

Teetorbilt said:


> Given the way this is going, this is probably not out of line. http://www.ratemypoo.com/
> 
> The local radio station make references to it and the pics make the producer gag.
> 
> Back to the OP. A large container used for pool chlorine tabs has a screw down lid for transport and odor sealing. Add an old toilet seat with some cleats screwed to the underside to keep it from sliding around. You can also line the bucket with a garbage bag and dispose of it later.


We should have a sticky on this forum:

"Post a photo of your current dumpage"

.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

There used to be a website that could would teach you to read your "dumpage" like tea leaves and predict the future.
My buddy stopped by a little bit ago and I was showing him the forum and he reminded me of a guy we used to work with who supposidly would poop in the barrel end of empty caulk tubes. I never actually worked on his crew but his guys said he claimed to be able to put a Dairy Queen swirl on the top of a tube once he filled it.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

That might have killed it there.............


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

The best job yet for the illegal alien: :clap::laughing:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

This thing still going?:laughing: I must admit, it keeps getting better and better.


Although I'm sorry I bet MALCO could do that I think Bodger's reaction sums it up nicely.


btw, MALCO there was no offense or ill regard meant by my post, just referencing your seemingly inexhaustible supply of relevant attachments.:thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

shanekw1 said:


> Although I'm sorry I bet MALCO could do that I think Bodger's reaction sums it up nicely.
> 
> 
> btw, MALCO there was *no offense or ill regard *meant by my post, just referencing your seemingly inexhaustible supply of relevant attachments.:thumbsup:


None perceived. None taken!


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: K, wasn't too sure, sarcasm is sometimes hard to judge in these mediums.


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

why is my poop green?


----------



## bujaly (Dec 16, 2006)

JBBS said:


> why is my poop green?


Ahhhh.. So your the one eating up all your profit...


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

JBBS said:


> why is my poop green?


Beef eating makes shiiite Green. 



Really.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Beef eating makes shiiite Green.
> 
> 
> 
> Really.


Dang Boy! Where you been buyin' your meat?....:laughing:

The post Thank You thing makes me laugh.
I post a photo of two mexicans with toilets on their backs, and get two thank yous for this "useful" post...
:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Bodger said:


> Dang Boy! Where you been buyin' your meat?....:laughing:
> 
> The post Thank You thing makes me laugh.
> I post a photo of two mexicans with toilets on their backs, and get two thank yous for this "useful" post...
> :laughing:



Go back to Sleep.........It is too early for you to be awake!


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Go back to Sleep.........It is too early for you to be awake!


I have a possum problem....they like to sit on my back fence in the early AM...makes the dogs go crazy....too populated an area for me to summarily cap his ass.

I'm thinking of trying the "ghetto silencer" trick where you stick the snout of the pistol into an empty 1 litre plastic bottle..


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Bodger said:


> I have a possum problem....they like to sit on my back fence in the early AM...makes the dogs go crazy....too populated an area for me to summarily cap his ass.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying the "ghetto silencer" trick where you stick the snout of the pistol into an empty 1 litre plastic bottle..



1 Liter and Chore Boy, will shut up ANY Muzzle Flash and Resonance!!



http://www.gun-shots.net/firearm-gun-silencers-suppressors.shtml





Here is a Bigger and Better one...Fire Hazzard though!!!!









http://www.instructables.com/id/Make-a-silencer-in-under-5-minutes/


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Bodger said:


> I have a possum problem....they like to sit on my back fence in the early AM...makes the dogs go crazy....too populated an area for me to summarily cap his ass.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying the "ghetto silencer" trick where you stick the snout of the pistol into an empty 1 litre plastic bottle..


ah yes thread drift *FINALLY!!* There's a town around here just installed a listening devise for the cops, detects the sound of a gunshot and triangulates. Works only in a few block radius, but can be moved to where they sense a problem. 

Oh, and you might wanna be sure that ghetto silencer is empty (of organic components) :w00t: before capping your possum.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> 1x 6-14″ 300psi plastic PVC pipe
> 10-15x Rubber or medium hardness plastic discs
> 11-16x Soft Wood washers with 1 1/4″ internal diameter
> 1x Rubber cylinder
> ...


 HA! Thanks, I'm going to print that out and staple it to the fence back there. Fair warning for that scuzzy little rodent.

Just like the flyers the Air Corps sprinkled over Hiroshima before we dropped the big one.

I think I still have Ellie May Clampett's recipe for possum belly around here somwhere...


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

davitk said:


> ah yes thread drift *FINALLY!!* There's a town around here just installed a listening devise for the cops, detects the sound of a gunshot and triangulates. Works only in a few block radius, but can be moved to where they sense a problem.
> 
> Oh, and you might wanna be sure that ghetto silencer is empty :w00t: before capping your possum.


 LAPD claims to have that too now. They announced it in late December to discourage the bad habit the homeboys have of capping off into the air on New Year's.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Opossum make GREAT Leathers!

My last Paramour left one and my Dog LOVES it!!

Some TOUGH and Beautiful stuffs!!!


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Opossum make GREAT Leathers!
> 
> My last Paramour left one and my Dog LOVES it!!
> 
> Some TOUGH and Beautiful stuffs!!!


 well hell....where's my skinnin' knife!.....


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Bodger you got time right now to experiment, get a crossbow, some throwing knifes or a sligshot and have fun with it. My uncle shot a cat once in a huge pine tree in front of his house with a bow and arrow. The neighbor called the police on him, its hard to deny the charges when the cat is stuck in the tree with your arrow sticking out of it.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> Bodger you got time right now to experiment, get a crossbow, some throwing knifes or a sligshot and have fun with it. My uncle shot a cat once in a huge pine tree in front of his house with a bow and arrow. The neighbor called the police on him, its hard to deny the charges when the cat is stuck in the tree with your arrow sticking out of it.


Guffawwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

Can we get this thread back on topic before it is locked? LOL


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

It took me 17 years of leaving the jobsite (wasting time)
to figure out the large cup in your truck trick.

I never leave the jobsite now if i only have to pee.


----------

